# Pesto Additions



## crankin (Apr 10, 2009)

I am making a simple pesto sauce with linguine noodles and am trying to think of what sorts of little additions would be good. Only thing I do not want is chicken. Any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 10, 2009)

Spring is here - I would add asparagus, broccoli, green peas,
carrots and onions and fresh tomato.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 10, 2009)

Add some fresh tomato chunks to the tossed pasta and sauce.  
and/or Kalamata olives.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 10, 2009)

Your question is confusing.  Are you talking about adding ingredients to your Pesto? Or adding things to your pasta?

Most people in US think all Pesto is made with Basil, but that's not the case.  Pesto Genovese is made with Basil, Pecorino Cheese, Pine nuts and Olive oil.  However, the word Pesto means pounded in English, and the Italians (and the French, too) make Pesto of any number of herbs, and also other nuts besides pine nuts.


----------



## Chicks (Apr 10, 2009)

DH's favorite meal is pasta, calamata olives (seeded), asparagus or broccoli (blanched), shrimp or scallops and sauteed onions all tossed together with pesto.
C


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 10, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Add some fresh tomato chunks to the tossed pasta and sauce.
> and/or Kalamata olives.


 
Im with ya with the tomato chunks.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 10, 2009)

Chicks said:


> DH's favorite meal is pasta, calamata olives (seeded), asparagus or broccoli (blanched), shrimp or scallops and sauteed onions all tossed together with pesto.
> C


 
sauteed onions are splendid. agreed here too.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm also a fan of fresh tomatoes (just the outside, not the runny/seedy inside). Shrimp is good instead of chicken.

I also like to make a little appy with it - take a toasted baguette, spread with a bit of goat cheese, a dollop of pesto, and a piece of freshly roasted red pepper!  OK - this has actually been dinner several times!


----------



## gus030 (Apr 11, 2009)

Saw this on Giada at home today and it looked pretty good

*Fusilli with Spicy Pesto*

Recipe courtesy Giada De Laurentiis
Show: Giada at HomeEpisode: Lazy Day Lunch

*Ingredients*

*Pesto:*


1 cup chopped walnuts
2 cloves garlic, coarsely chopped
1 (2-inch long) red or green jalapeno pepper, stemmed and coarsely chopped
2 cups grated (4 ounces) Asiago cheese
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
3 ounces baby spinach
3 ounces arugula
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil


----------



## appleyard14 (Apr 12, 2009)

I always love to start a little cream sauce and add a bunch of pesto to that creamy pesto mmmmmmmmmm


----------

